

How to Network Without Business Cards - benmaxime
http://epiclaunch.com/leave-your-business-cards-at-home-how-to-network-without-them/

======
pierrefar
On the other hand, not having business cards can come across as amateur and
lose you points. I'd keep the cards handy but give them out to those who ask
for them or those who give you theirs. If they ask for your card, ask for
theirs too.

~~~
ronnier
That's a good rule. I had cards made but rarely use them. When I did, it felt
awkward, as if I was a salesman. I'll apply your rule and only give them out
when asked.

~~~
petercooper
_When I did, it felt awkward, as if I was a salesman._

Do you find it annoying when nice, non-pushy people give you _their_ business
card?

I appreciate that things like this can feel awkward internally (it still does
to me), but I realized that if I don't mind other people doing certain things,
maybe they don't mind _me_ doing it too. Just another way of looking at the
situation ;-) (Yeah, I picked this up in a CBT session for social anxiety..)

~~~
ronnier
Nope, not at all. Probably because they are usually business type people and
it being the common thing to do in their circles, so they are good at it.

------
bootload
_"... Put them into a “networking” twitter list and stay on top of what
they’re doing. Send them helpful resources and retweet resources they put out.
..."_

This would probably make the beginning a good startup idea. If you do/don't
have a card but do have a twit id a simple app to notify people you have met &
manage the contacts (as long as you remember/record/contact their twit
handles) - sort of an online business card. Stacks of contact apps have been
built like this way but linking both the online/offline would be innovative.

But nothing beats having something physical to put in someones hand without
the need to sling out your phone/computer. I use moo cards of flickr images ~
~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157616147825654...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157616147825654/with/3661538477/)
Unique, cheap & good looking they get the right information across. They are
cheap enough for me to order a new batch every year with images I've taken
making each one individual. By letting users select an image each is
personalised.

~~~
benmaxime
The Twitter idea is very interesting, it could be done with so many networks,
Facebook, LinkedIn etc.

Nothing may beat something physical for now, but soon in the future business
cards wont exist anymore. It will all be virtual, thats just where things are
heading...

------
ny51bern
I think cards are essential to look professional, but I'm not against saving
trees :)

~~~
benmaxime
Many will say that!

